# code dates on crank



## 62typhoon (Aug 24, 2012)

can anyone decifer the number on my crank  S.A.2.62.

i KNOW THE LAST ONE IS 1962....THANKS


62 TYPHOON


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 24, 2012)

62typhoon said:


> can anyone decifer the number on my crank  S.A.2.62.
> 
> i KNOW THE LAST ONE IS 1962....THANKS
> 
> ...





Schwinn Ashtabula February 1962

Also found  for '62 are SW 62  which is Schwinn Wald.

The Ashtabula crank arms generally have better chrome.


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 25, 2012)

*Schwinn Ashtabula*



schwinnja said:


> Schwinn Ashtabula February 1962
> 
> Also found  for '62 are SW 62  which is Schwinn Wald.
> 
> The Ashtabula crank arms generally have better chrome.




what does Schwinn Ashtabula mean?



thanks


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 25, 2012)

*forks*

ive seen that name on 70s scrambler forks and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2012)

schwinnja said:


> Schwinn Ashtabula February 1962
> 
> Also found  for '62 are SW 62  which is Schwinn Wald.
> 
> The Ashtabula crank arms generally have better chrome.




I've come to the conclusion that the number after the prefix letters is the week, not the month. The 2 is the second week in 1962. I have a SW 26 62 in my Corvette and I've seen even higher numbers.


----------



## Johann (Sep 18, 2012)

*Oh beautiful Ashtabula*

Ashtabula was where many parts, cranks, stems, etc. were cast and forged, basically a foundry.  Don't know if it is located in Ohio, or elsewhere.

Johann


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe this query should be done here.
The 49 phantom I just picked up has a simple to find serial number and easily enough to decode but, stamped perpendicular to the end of the serial F301869 is a 4 digit number 1597....any ideas as to what this signifies?

Its obvious that the fonts of the stamping is a different style...there was mention that it may be a registration number??? Did these serials get registered with schwinn?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skydog (Sep 19, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the number after the prefix letters is the week, not the month. The 2 is the second week in 1962. I have a SW 26 62 in my Corvette and I've seen even higher numbers.




I agree; this is the crank on my 12/62 dated (rear dropout) Schwinn Superior.


----------



## skydog (Sep 19, 2012)

Johann said:


> Ashtabula was where many parts, cranks, stems, etc. were cast and forged, basically a foundry.  Don't know if it is located in Ohio, or elsewhere.
> 
> Johann



Correctomundo! I found this on the CABE site:

Ashtabula is a native American word meaning "river of many fish." The
factory was located in Ashtabula, Ohio on Route 20 also known as Prospect
Ave. Part of the Factory is still standing but much of it has been torn
down. When I was in there as a kid we found crates and crates of bikes
parts, unfinished parts, technical drawings and even prototypes for
different things. These things are long gone due to many "suspicious" fires
and multiple owners. I don't know much more than that. The last time I was
home I was cleaning out my own warehouse and I took some stuff to the local
scrapyard and I found a bike there with Ashtabula cranks and an Ashtabula
stem... So anyway the stuff is still around. Sorry I can't be of further
help.
Take care -Ryan Humphrey


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Maybe this query should be done here.
> The 49 phantom I just picked up has a simple to find serial number and easily enough to decode but, stamped perpendicular to the end of the serial F301869 is a 4 digit number 1597....any ideas as to what this signifies?
> 
> Its obvious that the fonts of the stamping is a different style...there was mention that it may be a registration number??? Did these serials get registered with schwinn?
> ...




It's not uncommon to find some other stamped or engraved numbers on old bikes. Most were used for identification and could have been done by the dealers, owners, city police etc. When I got my license plates on my bikes the fireman also engraved the number of the plate in three different places on the bike. I wasn't to happy when he did that to my brand new 64 Limey. In the 60's or maybe even in the 50's the Schwinn dealers were supposed to keep a record of the bikes serial number and the owners name when they sold the bike. Why the FD had to carve up my bike with an engraver really wasn't needed.


----------

